# What's the best package for me to get?



## jumpzakjump (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm submitting my first ever soil sample through Dairy One tomorrow. I'm just wondering what the best package for me to get would be. Would the 804 Package below (Standard Plus) give me everything I will need for the season?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would do the 804 since it tests for sulfur and iron. If it ok, then in future years you can do the 803.


----------



## jumpzakjump (Aug 29, 2019)

g-man said:


> I would do the 804 since it tests for sulfur and iron. If it ok, then in future years you can do the 803.


Perfect! Thank you!


----------

